# Cinnamon sticks



## kamp (Feb 22, 2010)

I did not know that there where different types of cinnamon. It is almost impossible to buy caylon cinnamon i norway. I have found one place that have ceylon but it is only 2-3 tbsp and I love cinnamon so I use a lot.. 

Does anyone know how I can ground cinnamon? Because I have found ceylon cinnamon sticks. Should it be roasted first and then in the food prosessor or what?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2010)

Cinnamon sticks are curled shavings of bark from a tree. In order to turn them into powdered cinnamon... now you're talking about wood working tools, such as sanders! 

And NO, I wouldn't use a sander.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 22, 2010)

stick style zester/grater


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 22, 2010)

Whole Foods sells cinnamon in a grinder.  Around $4.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)

I doubt Norway has Whole Foods MW.

I would chop the sticks up as small as I could with a knife or use a mortar and pestle, then grind it into a fine powder using a coffee grinder.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh .... IIRC, they are celebrating th eir 30th or 40th birthday; maybe they will expand.  Being that as it may, I'd go with GB's advice  and if you do a lot of it, their grinder will be redundant anyway.


----------



## kamp (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know about a online store that sell ceylon cinnamon?


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)

Here you go. Penzyz has some of the best spices around and their prices are great.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2010)

kamp said:


> Does anyone know about a online store that sell ceylon cinnamon?


 


try spicesetc.com


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 22, 2010)

kamp said:


> I did not know that there where different types of cinnamon. It is almost impossible to buy caylon cinnamon i norway. I have found one place that have ceylon but it is only 2-3 tbsp and I love cinnamon so I use a lot..
> 
> Does anyone know how I can ground cinnamon? Because I have found ceylon cinnamon sticks. Should it be roasted first and then in the food prosessor or what?


I grind cinnamon sticks in a mortar and pestle in very small quantities.  There is so much difference in the taste that it is worth it.  Same with cloves


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 22, 2010)

kamp said:


> Does anyone know about a online store that sell ceylon cinnamon?


 www.thespicehouse.com


----------



## kamp (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips on internett shops! One of them can ship to norway so I have sent them an email and asked for shipping price


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 23, 2010)

You should be able to grate it with a fine grater, like you would use to grate whole nutmeg.


----------



## Pastamaniac (Feb 23, 2010)

I too have used a coffee grinder or spice mill for cinnamon...it works a treat.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> You should be able to grate it with a fine grater, like you would use to grate whole nutmeg.


I tried, but it still wasn't fine enough. I would definitely buy a coffee grinder, but not one with those rotating blades which most people have. You need a 'burr grinder' (which has a grinder wheel).


----------

